# Looking for Mini male pymgy breeder!!!



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi all,
I would like to artificailly inseminate my 2 female mini pygmy goats,,and was hoping someone here is able to help me with info and finding the right breeder. am I able to order this from someone? Thanks in advance...


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

http://www.superiorsemenworks.com/xcart/home.php?cat=15

http://rafterdgenetics.com/GlobalSemen.html

Those are two sites I found that are selling Pygmy semen. I've never used Superior Semen Works, but I've heard quite a few people say they've dealt with them without issue. The other site I don't know about.. So, going with something from them could be hit or miss.

Either way you'll have to also factor in shipping. That's usually at least $150, possibly more since you would need international shipping. I can't seem to find anything specifically from these two sites on their shipping policies or costs.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

not many NPGA breeders sell semen...


----------

